# Mosquito 3/5/2011



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

Drove thru the Rt. 305 ramp area today about 5:00 p.m. and yes there was one guy on a bucket in the pouring rain fishing about 100 yds. off shore.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

sylvan21 said:


> Drove thru the Rt. 305 ramp area today about 5:00 p.m. and yes there was one guy on a bucket in the pouring rain fishing about 100 yds. off shore.


OMG I would be thinking about how I would use the bucket as a life float!


----------



## jonnycakeup (Mar 5, 2011)

Some people just have no patience. Ice can't possibly be too thick any more

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

What's a couple more weeks of waiting? Just plain silly.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i see it every year. guys out there when i think theres noway that ice is safe.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I took my spinning rod out yesterday thinking I might be able to cast a couple good rock piles close to shore at a private lake.... ended up going back to get my ice stuff... there was still 8-9 inches of ice on... got 15 gills and 4 rockbass!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

yep, hope he did good. me ,my boats ready to go , just need a couple days yet .


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

that is crazy thats why we hear every year about people falling in because they make a stupid decision like that. no fish is worth my life if the fish are there now they will be there in a couple of weeks when the lake unthaws. It amazes me how people take life for granted sometimes.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

did you guys go out and check the ice??? could have had 10 inches... I was on 8-9 yesterday..... if there is that much ice I am gonna be on it! can't fish anywhere else... might as well.... I have fished on much less ice before!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I went out last week once. the ice was 9 in thick..... but ive never drilled though ice that quick. I didn't stay long.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

i've heard of guys up north going through 18" on foot this time of year. looking back at the dumb things i've done over the 40 years i've been fishing the hard water, i'll quit sooner before my luck runs out.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Once you get out there its pretty safe its the shore ice i would worry about.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

in the 90s, i went through the ice at pymy. the water was only about 3-4 feet deep about not far from shore, but there was no indication that it was weak. this was in january and the ice was close to a foot thick. i went one more time and hung it up. not long after, two ice men went through and one died. guess i just got old. i will wait for spring.

to those who do go out, especially this time of year, be careful.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

With all this rain we have had I would'nt go out there for love or money...JIM....CL....


----------

